# Ginn Sur Mer - Bahamas



## Steamboat Bill (Sep 19, 2007)

I just got invited to a Ginn Sur Mer preview party in West Palm Beach on September 27th  in West Palm Beach. I also think they offer private jet trips to visit the property in person. Has anyone heard of this before.

----------------------------

Ginn Sur Mer is a Ginn Club & Resort in Grand Bahama that is supposed to be better than Atlantis (Paradise Island)

http://www.ginnsurmer.com/index.asp

-----------------------------

LOCATION
Ginn sur Mer is situated on 1,957 acres of oceanfront property in the West End of Grand Bahama Island, approximately 26 miles from Freeport, Grand Bahama and 55 miles due east of Palm Beach, Fla.

ACCOMODATIONS/REAL ESTATE
Ginn sur Mer will encompass 4,400 condominium and hotel units, centered around a 20-story tower. Additionally, 1,800 single family residential homesites, including waterfront bungalows with private boat slips will be available. For information, visit www.ginnsurmer.com.

DEVELOPMENT UPDATE
Development on Ginn sur Mer began in December 2005. The process of clearing the nearly 2,000 acres of land is underway and at this point is 70 percent complete. The first set of explosive charges for the excavation of the main marina was recently set off. Progress on both golf courses has begun. Once Ginn Resorts has officially gone through the EIA process (Environmental Impact Assessment), a massive amount of local machinery and equipment will be able to be utilized on property.

KEY ELEMENTS
• Two Signature golf courses, two grand Clubhouses
• Megayacht marina with 380 slips, more than 500 private boat slips
• Private airport with customs facilities
• A Monte Carlo-style casino
• Water and swim pavilions
• Beach club and world-class salon and spa


----------



## Kagehitokiri (Sep 19, 2007)

ginn advertises heavily in departures, elite traveler, etc.

http://www.elitetraveler.com/testimonials/ginn testimonial.pdf

they dont seem that great to me, compared to other luxury properties/chains/etc, but i have not been to one.

they also came up in a recent ranking, i think at tripadvisor? normally their rankings are really bad, but this one wasnt quite so bad, with 4 of 10 properties being luxury chains, then 1 ginn, and 5 others.

July 10th tripadvisor newsletter >


> Top 10: Travelers' Choice luxury hotels
> No need to take a chance on your next vacation. Pamper yourself at the 10 most luxurious hotels in the U.S., as chosen by TripAdvisor travelers.
> 
> 1. Sofitel New York
> ...


----------



## travelguy (Sep 19, 2007)

Two points:

1. I hope Bobby Ginn has some cash left to fund these resorts after his attempt to start a Nascar team crashed and burned.  Possibly the poorest financial planning in the history of motor sports!

2. What are you doing to get all these invitations to the good parties?  Feel free to shuffle a few of them my way!


----------



## Kagehitokiri (Sep 19, 2007)

he got on one of the GOOD lists 

ginn only has 2 actual resorts right now, and this would be the 3rd.

all 3 have condos, but 2 also have homesites. so _thats_ their unique offering.

the rest is real estate - communities etc.

http://www.ginnclubsandresorts.com/
http://www.ginncompany.com/


----------



## Steamboat Bill (Sep 19, 2007)

It is the "season" in South Florida and I guess they like my credit score. Most events I don't go to as I have kids at home, I just post the interesting ones.

I actually think someone data mines my kids school parent directory we all get similar invites.

Here is the invite...give them a call if you want in.


----------



## Kagehitokiri (Sep 19, 2007)

Steamboat Bill said:


> I actually think someone data mines my kids school parent directory we all get similar invites.



 thats hilarious! freaking advertisers!


----------



## Steamboat Bill (Sep 19, 2007)

I also notice a direct correlation to the amount of donations we make (to various causes) and new invitations for different events. They also target the community where I live with nice personalized letters, etc. to various events.


----------



## vineyarder (Sep 19, 2007)

*Ginn Reunion Resort*



> Top 10: Travelers' Choice luxury hotels
> No need to take a chance on your next vacation. Pamper yourself at the 10 most luxurious hotels in the U.S., as chosen by TripAdvisor travelers.
> 
> 1. Sofitel New York
> ...



Just an FYI; the Ginn Reunion Resort is where PE has 2 units under contract...


----------



## Steamboat Bill (Sep 19, 2007)

*John Travolta Sighting!!!*

Talk about a weird story

I just got back from a surprise party for a physician friend of mine at a fancy local restaurant.

They had a powerpoint style photo show on a screen to entertain us while we waited quietly for her to arrive in her new Maserati and whet do I see on the screen.....

My friend standing next to John Travolta at Gin Sur Mer. Yes, the Saterday Night Fever John Travolta.

I asked how this happened and they took a tour of the Gin Sur Mer property last month August 11th and ran into John Travolta at the restaurant on the west end as he has a house there. Sorry John, but it looks like you need to lose about 25 pounds.

My friend liked the development, but says prices are pretty high and it has about 5 years to go before it resembles anything like Atlantis.

FYI - the complementary private plane ride there is a propeller plane and has about 12 passengers out of WPB.


----------



## Steamboat Bill (Sep 20, 2007)

I just wanted to clarify that John Travolta is not endorsing Gin Sur Mer, he just happened to be at the only restaurant on the West end and that part of the island is pretty small.

John is an avid flyer and owns many planes. His home in Ocala has a private airstrip.


----------



## Kagehitokiri (Sep 20, 2007)

http://www.flatrock.org.nz/topics/flying/assets/travoltas_house.jpg


----------



## Steamboat Bill (Sep 20, 2007)

Kagehitokiri said:


> http://www.flatrock.org.nz/topics/flying/assets/travoltas_house.jpg



yes, that is John Travolta's home in Ocala.


----------



## Steamboat Bill (Sep 24, 2007)

I received an incredible book from Gin a few days ago. It is quite impressive about 2 feet x 1 foot in a spiral bound book with tons of drawings, master plans, etc. This thing must cost $50 each! 

I am going to the party on Thursday night.

although the focus is on the Bahamas...I really like their North Carolina project.

http://www.laurelmor.com/index.asp

Does anyone know anything about this project?

It is still pre-construction with first homes built in 2009. I have a friend who lives in MountainAir, NC and that place is also incredible (but completed).

http://www.laurelmor.com/resources/LotsinLMRgofor1.2millionwinstonsj.pdf


----------



## Steamboat Bill (Sep 27, 2007)

I just got back from the party and will post a review tomorrow.

This place is very expensive and in my opinion "Way Overpriced"


----------

